# Angeln Norwegen vom 31.07-11.08.2021 1 Platz frei



## xtspilk (12. Juni 2021)

Hallo,da unsere Angelreise im Mai ausgefallen ist ,haben wir umgebucht. Abfahrt 31.07.2021 und sind am 11.08.2012 zurück.Da ein Sportfreund zu dieser Zeit nicht kann ,haben wir noch einen Platz frei.Habe einen Bus mit Planen Anhänger,daher keine Platzprobleme .Im Preis ist alles enthalten,Fähre mit Kabine,Sprit Boote,Sprit Auto,Essen,Boote ,Unterkunft.alles außer Getränke.wenn Fragen sind einfach melden
Wir sind gesamt 7 Personen+ Du


----------



## Mdeer (17. Juni 2021)

hi, von wo aus startet ihr denn?
wie sieht der altersschnitt bei euch in der gruppe aus?
wieviel zeit verbringt ihr auf dem wasser ? schlafen-angeln-schlafen-angeln?
kennt ihr das revier dort bzw. was ist zielfisch dort?


----------



## xtspilk (19. Juni 2021)

bitte rufe mich diesbezüglich besser an ,kann man alles besser klären.Mfg Thomas    tel 01725439040   oder Festnetz 03334420390


----------



## Zoopeter (12. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
ich hätte Interesse 
Gruß


----------

